# Sticky  Custom rates 2019



## swmnhay

https://hayandforage.com/article-2409-Our-annual-look-at-farm-custom-rates.html


----------



## ZetorProxima90

Guys,

I recently upgraded from a Vermeer 5420 twine only round baler to a Vermeer 504R Classic net/twine for some custom baling I do. Im new to net wrap and will have to learn on the fly. I have two questions;

1) On average figuring a 5'x'4, 1000 lb bale using two wraps of net, do I charge more or same amount as twine tie for custom baling??

2) Same size bale using a 9840' roll of net. Approx how many bales can I wrap x roll figuring two wraps x bale??

Thanks fellas (gals).


----------

